# Wenn die Steuerung fehlt-CE?



## hbdfan (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Es taucht bei mir immer häufiger die Frage auf, ob eine Maschine bei der noch die Steuerung fehlt als unvollständige Maschine nach MRL gilt.

Ich schwanke zurzeit ein wenig ob ja oder nein, deshalb würde ich gerne eure erfahrung teilen.

Danke


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 Juli 2011)

Ich tendiere zu nein, da mit Steuerung und Software ganz grundlegende und umfangreiche Bestandteile fehlen, ohne die die Maschine nicht funktioniert. Aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht schon "fast eine Maschine", sondern eine Baugruppe von der an sich ohne Steuerung keinerlei Gefährdung ausgeht, da es generell nicht funktionsfähig ist. 
Es würde auch schwer sein, die Anforderungen der MRL zu erfüllen, die bei einer unvollständigen Maschine zu erfüllen wären.  In vergleichbaren Fällen haben wir die Erfüllung einzeln aufgezählter Normen für den Lieferumfang bestätigt, damit der Ersteller des CE eine Grundlage hat.  Mit einer Einbauerklärung hätte ich an sich kein Problem, aber mit den daraus resultierenden Dingen wie der mitzuliefernden Montageanleitung. Man kann ja zumindest bei komplexen Maschinen schlecht beschreiben, wie die komplette SPS beschaffen sein muss....


----------



## jora (26 Juli 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Mit einer Einbauerklärung hätte ich an sich kein Problem, aber mit den daraus resultierenden Dingen wie der mitzuliefernden Montageanleitung. Man kann ja zumindest bei komplexen Maschinen schlecht beschreiben, wie die komplette SPS beschaffen sein muss....



Guten Morgen zusammen,

also zu deiner Frage hbfan stimm ich Andreas Koenig zu, da die Anlage ohne Steuerung ihre Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann.

Aber zu dem Thema Montageanleitung, bei komplexen Maschinen kann man nach meiner meinung nie eine Montageanleitung liefern. Wie will ich bei einer Großanlage (z.B. Kraftwerk) alles beschreiben? In diesem Punkt seh ich oft nur die Möglichkeit, das man entweder eine begleitete Montage oder eine firmeneigene Montage vorschreibt. 
Zum Thema SPS-Software finde ich es vergleichbar, dh. die Steuerung müsste sollte unter eurer Überwachung entwickelt werden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 Juli 2011)

Also wir machen das genauso. Wir montieren die "unvollständige Maschine" und nehmen sie generell selbst in Betrieb. Da ja die MRL erst am Zeitpunkt des Gefahrenüberganges an den Kunden wirksam wird (wo ja schon alles in Betrieb ist) , kann aus unserer Sicht keine Montageanleitung erforderlich sein. Hab deshalb noch nie eine solche erstellt. Allenfalls bei Dingen wie Klasse 4 Laser, dass Einzelanweisungen erfolgen z.B. dass der Laser nur mit vollständiger und getesteter Schutzeinrichtung in Betrieb gesetzt und der Schalter "Wartung" generell nicht eingeschaltet werden darf.  Justieren macht der Laserhersteller. 
Das sind aber eher Sicherheitsunterweisungen im Einzelfall.


----------



## tttom (27 September 2011)

*Nachtrag*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Für mich ist das Thema immer noch offen. Ich betreue gerade ein Projekt in dem ich (die Firma für die ich arbeite) Generalunternehmer ist. Allerdings liefern wir nur Software. Die Anlagentechnik inkl. Sicherheitstechnik kommt vollständig von einem Zulieferer und wird auch am Zielort vom Zulieferer komplett aufgebaut. 

Sinn macht die Anlage erst dann wenn unsere Software darin läuft. Allerdings: die zugelieferte Anlage als unvollständig zu bezeichnen, die in unsere Software eingebaut werden muss, halte ich auch für absurd... Vor allem ist Software selber überhaupt keine Maschine (keine Teile, kein Antrieb)!

Ich kann nirgendwo klare Aussagen zu diesem Thema finden.

Eine weitergehende Fragestellung wäre dann: wenn es sich um eine Safety-SPS Software handelt...

Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## jora (27 September 2011)

tttom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Für mich ist das Thema immer noch offen. Ich betreue gerade ein Projekt in dem ich (die Firma für die ich arbeite) Generalunternehmer ist. Allerdings liefern wir nur Software. Die Anlagentechnik inkl. Sicherheitstechnik kommt vollständig von einem Zulieferer und wird auch am Zielort vom Zulieferer komplett aufgebaut.
> 
> Sinn macht die Anlage erst dann wenn unsere Software darin läuft. Allerdings: die zugelieferte Anlage als unvollständig zu bezeichnen, die in unsere Software eingebaut werden muss, halte ich auch für absurd... Vor allem ist Software selber überhaupt keine Maschine (keine Teile, kein Antrieb)!
> ...



Hi Tom,

so wie ich das ganze verstehe kauft ihr die Einzelkomponenten mit Montage zu. Die Teile werden dann nach euren Vorgaben zusammen gefügt und ihr kompletiert die Steuerung, oder?
Wenn das so ist, dann müsste die komplette Anlage von euch ein CE bekommen.
Zumindest würde ich das so sehen.

Gruß


----------



## tttom (27 September 2011)

jora schrieb:


> so wie ich das ganze verstehe kauft ihr die Einzelkomponenten mit Montage zu. Die Teile werden dann nach euren Vorgaben zusammen gefügt und ihr kompletiert die Steuerung, oder?
> Wenn das so ist, dann müsste die komplette Anlage von euch ein CE bekommen.
> Zumindest würde ich das so sehen.
> Gruß



Hallo Jora,
danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Zur Verdeutlichung: Der Zulieferer liefert die Komplette Mechanik und Elektrik inkl. Schaltschränke. Es handelt sich um etliche Transportsysteme, Tore, Türen, Pumpen, Ventile, Rührwerke etc. Die Mechnik besteht überwiegend aus Maßanfertigungen. Die Anlage ist ein Unikat. Der Endkunde bestellt die komplette Anlage bei uns, wir bestellen beim Zulieferer.

=> Ja, wir kleben ein CE Zeichen auf die Anlage. 

Die Frage ist: kaufen wir beim Zulieferer eine vollständige oder unvollständige Maschine ein?

VG
Tom


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 September 2011)

nach dem was ich lese, seit Ihr der Generalunternehmen und damit gegen den Endkunden Hersteller der Anlage Hersteller und somit verpflichtet ein CE zu vergeben (dh. auch das CE-Verfahren incl. allem was dazu gehört durchzuführen, die Betriebsanleitung zu erstellen, Risikobeurteilung, entsprechende Dokumentationen bereitzuhalten etc.) Das wäre das Außenverhältnis gegen den Endkunde.

Die andere Seite ist das Innenverhältnis gegenüber den Lieferanten. Was ihr da bestellt, wird ja anscheinend nach euren konstruktiven Vorgaben gebaut und ist ohne Software funktionslos. Bei derart komplexen Anlagen ist ja üblicherweise auch ein programmierbares Sicherheitsschaltgerät oder Safe SPS von der Partie, also die Sicherheit wird maßgeblich auch von Euch (Testungen der SPS, Safety Programmierung, Konstruktive Auslegung etc.) bestimmt. 
Ich als Hersteller würde mich da mit Erklärungen zurückhalten.  Wenn es konkrete Vorgaben des Bestellers gab, würde ich die Einhaltung der Vorgaben z.B. im Lastenheft bestätigen, je nach Komponente auch Einhaltung einzelner Sicherheitsnormen. Sonst bleibt es nur, die Anlage nach Komponenten tabellarisch aufzulisten und lt. Definition am Anfang der MRL aufzuschlüsseln nach "mechanischen Komponenten" (nicht Gelungsbereich der MRL, weder Einbauerkl. noch CE), unfertige Maschinen (Einbauerkl) und Maschinen (CE).  So haben wir in Roboterzellen z.B. oft eigenständig arbeitsfähige Maschinen mit CE integriert, dazu kommt Fördertechnik mit Einbauerklärung und Robotergreifer, Schutzzaun und nachher von unserer Steuerung angesteuerte Komponenten nach unserer Konstruktionszeichnung (Mechanikbaugruppe ohne Erklärung). Auch kann es hilfreich sein, mit einem ständigen Lieferanten privatrechtliche Vereinbarungen über die MRL hinaus zu machen (z.b. Liefern einer Komponenten-Betriebsanleitung, Wegfallen einer Einbauanleitung, da nach Eurer Konstruktion gefertigt und ausschließlich Ihr einbaut, zu dokumentierende Prüfungen, einzuhaltende Normen und Werksstandards, Ausführung nach Euren eigenen Liefervorschriften/und oder des Endkunden...), damit kann man sich einige Arbeit sparen.
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (27 September 2011)

tttom schrieb:


> Ich kann nirgendwo klare Aussagen zu diesem Thema finden.


 
Hallo,

ist auch kein Wunder. Jeder Fall liegt da wieder anders und die Normensetzer sind ja nicht von der Praxis betroffen.

Theoretisch ist mit der neuen Maschinnrichtlinie alles geregelt.

Konformitätserklärung, CE-Zeichen, Betriebsanleitung einerseits,
Einbauerklärung, Montageanleitung, andererseits.

Nur wenn die Montageanleitung der Maschinenbaufirma die komplette
Funktionsbeschreibung enthält, die der SPS-Programmierer mit
seinem 1-Mann-Unternehmen umsetzen muß und dann noch Generalunternehmer ist, wird es haarig.

Da sollte man sich nicht ohne Weiteres drauf einlassen, es sei denn,
man hat "Systemintegration" auf seinem Firmenlogo stehen, dann ist man
aber auch kein 1-Mann-Unternehmen.

Kuka liefert zu seinen Robotern eine 100seitige Montageanleitung, welches vor der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie die Betriebsanleitung war. Die haben nur das Deckblatt ausgetauscht. Die Robbis sind aber auch keine Unikate, sondern Standard-unvollständige-Maschinen.

Bei Unikat-Maschinen gibt es halt auch nur "unikate" CE-Algorithmen. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Ansonsten ist ja in diesem Thread schon alles gesagt worden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 September 2011)

so eine 1-Mann-Firma hatten wir auch mal im Unternehmen : Letztendlich Hat sich total übernommen, diverse Sicherheitsmängel, gesperrter Lieferant und juristische Auseinandersetzung um Nachbesserungen im 6-Stelligen Bereich. Support = keiner/redet nicht mehr mit und. Das hat sich letztlich für keine Seite gelohnt. Meine Meinung: Einmannfirmen sind wegen ihrer Flexibilität für verschiedenes gut, aber nicht als verantwortlicher Systemintegrator komplexer Anlagen. Andreas


----------



## tttom (28 September 2011)

Also, in meinem Beispiel handelt es sich nicht um ein 1-Mann Unternehmen (sondern 50). Allerdings ist die Generalunternehmerschaft (bisher) bei uns die absolute Ausnahme. Der Normalfall ist, dass Elektrokonstruktion, SPS-Software und/oder Prozessleitrechner von uns zugeliefert werden.

Für mich ist die Frage immer noch offen: Ein Zulieferunternehmen liefert die komplette Mechanik und Elektrik (inkl. Konstruktion) und Montage am Zielort. Die Sicherheitsanforderungen wurden elktromechanisch erfüllt. Es fehlt nur Software. Handelt es sich um eine vollständige oder unvollständige Maschine?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 September 2011)

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz mit schwarz oder weiß zu beantworten. Aber klar ist doch, dass jemand die Konformität erklären muss. Auf den ersten Blick erscheint es mir sinnvoll, dass dies in Deinem Fall vom Hersteller der Maschine durchgeführt werden sollte. Eigentlich muss man sich da nur etwas einigen. Gibt es da jetzt Schwierigkeiten?


----------



## tttom (28 September 2011)

Hallo Tigerente, 
nein, es gibt keine Schwierigkeiten. Und die Konformität erklären wir - auch kein Problem. Es gab Diskussionen bei der Übersetzung der Dokumentation, das konnte aber alles partnerschaftlich geklärt werden.
Es hätte aber auch anders kommen können und dann schaut man auf die Normen ... Ich denke jetzt an das nächste Projekt, da wir immer häufiger in die Situation kommen werden, dass Kunden uns als GU haben wollen. Inzwischen habe ich zwei CE-Berater angerufen und zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen bekommen: 1. Berater sagt, es handele sich bei der zugelieferten Anlage um eine unvollständige Maschine. 2. Berater behauptet das Gegenteil (sofern die SPS keine Safety-Funktion enthält). Aus den Normen sollte doch für jede Projektkonstellation eine eindeutige Aussage ableitbar sein, oder?
VG
Tom


----------



## Andreas Koenig (28 September 2011)

Ich würde kla sagen: unvollständige Maschine. Eine Maschine ohne Steuerung dient keinem Verwendungszweck, da sie per se ein totes Stück Metall ist. 
In  dem Fall dass die Sicherheit (incl aller Testungen) rein elektromechanisch erfüllt wird, kann man das ja dokumentieren.
Wir kehrten die etwas seltsame Formulierung für die Herstellererklärung um, dass der Hersteller anzugeben habe, welche Anforderungen des Anhang 1 er erfüllt hat.  Wir fordern, dass er erklärt, dass alle Anforderungen  Anhang I MRL erfüllt sind mit Ausnahme von... gefolgt von einer Liste der vom Integrator zu erfüllenden Anforderungen.  Zusätzlich fordern wir eine Liste der eingehaltenen Normen, ob Du die dann auch alle in der Konformitätserklärung anziehst, kannst  Du immer noch entscheiden. Damit kannst Du schon mal zumindest Teile der Verantwortung verlagern auf den "Verursacher".


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 September 2011)

> Nach Artikel 2g der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG wird die unvollständige Maschine
> wie folgt definiert:
> „Eine unvollständige Maschine ist eine Gesamtheit, die fast eine Maschine
> bildet, für sich genommen aber keine bestimmte Funktion erfüllen
> kann."





> Die unvollständige Maschine erhält nach der Maschinenrichtlinie keine CEKennzeichnung.
> Dies ist nach Artikel 16 der Maschinerichtlinie verboten.


Für sich betrachtet wäre damit klar, dass der "Zulieferer" aus der Nummer raus ist und eine Einbauerklärung machen muss.

Dennoch dürfte es sinnvoll erscheinen, die CE-Erklärung nicht von jemandem machen zu lassen, der die Maschine nur "zum Leben erweckt". Da ist wohl eher privates Vertragsrecht gefragt (-> Einigung)

Noch ein Zitat:



> Nirgendwo war die Verunsicherung der von der Maschinenrichtlinie Betroffenen größer
> als bei dem Thema „Teilmaschinen“. Dies soll sich jetzt mit der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie
> 2006/42/EG ändern. Das bisherige „Schwarze-Peter-Spiel“ soll ab dem 29.12.2009
> der Vergangenheit angehören. Die Spielregeln wurden klarer gefasst, allerdings wird es
> ...


----------



## Tommi (28 September 2011)

@ Andreas

*ACK*

@ Tigerente

*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## dresel (30 September 2011)

Hallo,

hier gibt's eine ganz gute Erläuterung zu diesem Thema:

http://www.maschinenbautage.eu/file...usgleichen_Maschinenrichtlinie_2006-42-EG.pdf


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tttom (30 September 2011)

Hey danke für die ganzen Antworten!!!!
Viele Grüße!


----------

